# How to Write a Sexy Song for Film and TV



## antonholmbom (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello everybody! This week I wanted to challange myself and try to write something for a scene with a bit of sexual tension.
Hopefully not as cringy as it sounds!
Hopefully someone can find something of use in it!


----------



## wahey73 (Apr 30, 2021)

Definetly interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## antonholmbom (Apr 30, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> Definetly interesting, thanks for sharing


Glad you enjoyed it mate! Thanks!


----------



## Hoopyfrood (Apr 30, 2021)

Nice track, but if I may offer some feedback, there's something offputtingly straight about the drums that kept distracting me from the rest, they could do with some swing or humanisation or velocity changes or something.


----------



## antonholmbom (Apr 30, 2021)

Hoopyfrood said:


> Nice track, but if I may offer some feedback, there's something offputtingly straight about the drums that kept distracting me from the rest, they could do with some swing or humanisation or velocity changes or something.


Hey Hoobyfrood! Thank you for the feedback! Yeah i think the high hats might be a bit too straight in this case. It is always something that i miss when composing a bit fast like this.. but I will remember it in the future!


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 30, 2021)

Cool track! I actually envision it being used in a cabaret or snake dancing type of environment.


----------



## antonholmbom (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Cool track! I actually envision it being used in a cabaret or snake dancing type of environment.


Thanks mate! Yeah it might fit also towards that type of style!


----------



## Nimrod7 (May 5, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!

Read the title, said that's about Sensual Sax! 





Sensual Sax for Kontakt







www.embertone.com





but nope...

Great video!


----------



## antonholmbom (May 5, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Read the title, said that's about Sensual Sax!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate! Haha I feel like it would have been too obvious 😉


----------

